# Wonder How it tastes - JAMESON'S



## johan (19/10/14)

http://www.vividsmoke.com/jameson-s​
​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (19/10/14)

It says melon on the bottle. So im guessing a nice mature melon taste.


----------



## K_klops (19/10/14)

That actually sounds like an amazing. Id love that.


----------



## johan (19/10/14)

VapeSnow said:


> It says melon on the bottle. So im guessing a nice mature melon taste.



Yip, I tasted nothing but cardboard in a bottle labeled Exotic Fruits a few months ago.


----------



## johan (19/10/14)

These looks very similar in packaging to Five Pawns: http://www.vapebartenders.com/enews/

Not going to ask @VapeSnow how it tastes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## K_klops (19/10/14)

Oh no thats a buzz kill. I was about to see pricing and shiping. Guess not in that case, thanx @johan

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (19/10/14)

K_klops said:


> Oh no thats a buzz kill. I was about to see pricing and shiping. Guess not in that case, thanx @johan



Yip as they will say in Norm-Iron (Northern Ireland): "they are awful fookin dear"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (19/10/14)

johan said:


> These looks very similar in packaging to Five Pawns: http://www.vapebartenders.com/enews/
> 
> Not going to ask @VapeSnow how it tastes
> 
> View attachment 13400


Hahahaha  have no idea. It looks good!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VapeSnow (19/10/14)

Look how they seal this juice. This have to taste good.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (19/10/14)

I won't dare ask


----------



## K_klops (19/10/14)

johan said:


> These looks very similar in packaging to Five Pawns: http://www.vapebartenders.com/enews/
> 
> Not going to ask @VapeSnow how it tastes
> 
> View attachment 13400


This has been an Idea of mine for a while now. Lil sad but great to see cocktail liquids coming about now. Early bird catches the worm. 
I am assuming that the packaging of five pawns and vapebartender are mimicking the look of most single malt whiskey tins. Very cool

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (19/10/14)

K_klops said:


> This has been an Idea of mine for a while now. Lil sad but great to see cocktail liquids coming about now. Early bird catches the worm.
> I am assuming that the packaging of five pawns and vapebartender are mimicking the look of most single malt whiskey tins. Very cool



or like this: http://www.nucig.co.uk/product-p/elq-whisky.htm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (19/10/14)

johan said:


> http://www.vividsmoke.com/jameson-s​
> View attachment 13399​




They now trade under Jackson Vapor Co. so if you're looking for that brand it's going to look like this now:

Reactions: Informative 3


----------

